# Skin turning black on his private parts?!



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

So I've been keeping an eye on this for a while and it hasn't cleared up. So why is the skin on his balls black? Sorry for the kinda nasty post and pics. Thanks for your help


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Is he young? One to two years? Unless he is showing some sort of discomfort (licking, whining, swelling, unwilling to sit or have them handled) it's likely just skin pigmentation. Most of my male dogs' scrotums get a darker pigmentation when they get older, notably around puberty.


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

He is only 7 months old. And besides some allergies it doesn't seem to bother him. Outside of cleaning himself he mostly leaves it alone.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

You can keep an eye out for any irritation, swelling (in one or both), excessive shinyness of the skin, rashes, him worrying on it by licking or flea biting. But it sounds and looks like normal skin pigmentation. I've noticed the sun can also make it darker, so that could play into it as well with it being summer.


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

Ok thanks ill continue to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeast infection,my dog had the same, it also spread to his groin and was caused by an allergy to rice in his food.I cured his allergy problem by applying raw organic cold pressed coconut oil to any "black skin" areas,this lifted the yeast.I also put a large spoonful in his food after changing to a grain free.His skin is now pink hair has grown back and no more itching.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Cafall's equipment got quite dark around the same age. It was just a change in pigment with maturation. I prolly wouldn't worry yet.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

vote #2 for yeast.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikon's are dark, blackish. I've never thought anything of it. They've never been irritated.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Kaleb's was dark too. Up until he was neutered. Now it's shrinking up.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

So I looked today for you and Nikon's are black. Legend is almost 10 months and his are blackish/purplish too. Neither has ever had a yeast infection or shown any signs of inflammation or discomfort in that "area".


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

Just checked my boy. His are heaps darker than that. And twice the size!
His almost 8 months


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

I have prepped many dogs for castration......scrubbed many a testicle 
Your dogs look very normal to me......that is just pigmentation and would be present in well over half the dogs I have seen


----------

